
Ask HN: How to gain early adopters for my SaaS startup? - 0d8556
My startup www.intellippt.com is a SAAS solution that can parse a PDF or DOCX and make a PPT by summarizing the document and placing the headings, text and images in the right place in a PPT.
======
viswanath660
Try some facebook ads

